# Getting WPA-PSK style wireless for iwl3945 [SOLVED, OH YEAH]

## Angrychile

support my driver? I'm using iwlwifi...

I set up everything, and it's not working, but silly me forgot to check the site like the tutorial says (can't link to it because the site's acting up, and I'm not patient...hah), and my driver, I guess isn't listed.

It does say something about  "Linux drivers that support nl80211/cfg80211"...I'm a real noob, I won't hide it, so I'm not quite sure what it is, although I remember seeing it in the linux kernel...does iwlwifi support that?

Otherwise, is that it? Is there no other reliable package that works with wpa-psk?Last edited by Angrychile on Wed Dec 30, 2009 7:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## micmac

Hi,

try to swap the wpa_supplicant "driver" in "/etc/conf.d/net", e.g.:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

or

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"
```

----------

## Angrychile

Okay, its gotten to starting up, which is good...but I think I'm getting the infamous

```

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

error.

Here is dmesg

```

portablewriter linux # dmesg | grep "3945"

[    8.263796] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.26kds

[    8.263800] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2009 Intel Corporation

[    8.263894] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    8.263909] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    8.438215] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Tunable channels: 11 802.11bg, 13 802.11a channels

[    8.438220] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    8.438405] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

[    8.446832] phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[   17.425783] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[   17.488658] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   17.488664] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[   17.492589] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   17.492593] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[   17.507158] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[   17.511072] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   17.511077] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[   17.515023] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   17.515027] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[   17.623980] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[   17.627700] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   17.627704] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[   17.632831] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[   17.632835] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[  897.501326] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[  897.505236] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  897.505241] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[  897.511204] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[  897.511207] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

[ 1645.661406] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode

[ 1645.668358] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[ 1645.668367] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: firmware: requesting iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode

[ 1645.677008] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode firmware file req failed: -2

[ 1645.677015] iwl3945 0000:06:00.0: Could not read microcode: -2

portablewriter linux # ^C

```

I've read that it's a firmware error...but I still haven't found out what to do about it.

Oh, and don't mind the ^C...I was just being stupid and trying to copy the text by shortcut in the terminal...disregard...

----------

## Angrychile

Holy crap, I'm a numbskull...I forgot to include the modules in that config thingy....please standby...

Okay, that didn't do anything...of course it wouldn't, because this is an issue before the modules were loaded...

Please help! I hate to sound like desperate noob, but yeah.

----------

## Angrychile

Okay, I fixed it, by following what the admin said in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-808481-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

```

# emerge -av iwl3945-ucode 

```

That's the firmware for the the iwl3945, obviously.

Okay, so I finally have wireless for my sister's home network! For the love of something, I am happy.

However, I still have some kinks I would like to work out. wpa_gui isn't working for me. It's saying "Could not get status from wpa_supplicant"...any clues?

Of course, I can go config file happy forever, but getting the gui thing to work would be nice.

----------

## Angrychile

Okay...I'm being a dumbass today. The obvious reason the wpa_gui wasn't working was because I'm running it as root. I guess there are ways to run it as an admin if I want...oka, looks good, I'll add a solved thing to this thread  :Smile: 

----------

